# Modified airbox - does it affect temperature display?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jfischer said:


> I did the airbox mod and removed the snorkel. Haven't noticed any issues but yesterday my ambient temperature display was going up as high as 93 degrees when the outside temperature was about 70. Does anyone know where the abmient temperature display gets the value from? Is there a sensor in the intake tube that is no longer receiving adequate airflow and is going to read high now?
> 
> Thanks!


If the sensor was in the tube, it would always be reading too high as that pulls air from higher up in the engine bay. Was your car sitting out in the sun?


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

The car had been sitting for about 45 minutes, but we had also been driving for 10-15 minutes and it was still reading in the 90s. I know it'll be high after sitting in the sun or after being parked after being driven but I've never seen it stay that high for so long after getting going again.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

The reading comes from the Driver side foglight housing. If you look at the cover where the foglights are or should be, you will see a small round piece as well. That is the sensor for the outside air temp. Mine sometimes reads high, until I drive the car for a mile or so, than its fine.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

jfischer said:


> The car had been sitting for about 45 minutes, but we had also been driving for 10-15 minutes and it was still reading in the 90s. I know it'll be high after sitting in the sun or after being parked after being driven but I've never seen it stay that high for so long after getting going again.


Hmm, odd that its still reading that after so long. Check to make sure the sensor on the fog light housing isn't dirty or anything.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

If the sensor is really that low on the car, maybe it's possible that the air at street level was still that hot since it was much warmer earlier in the day before the cooler air came in.

Also to add to this, I was driving West about 5:00 p.m., with the sun low in the sky so the front of the car was receiving direct sunlight while the temperature readings were abnormally high. If that sensor is near the black plastic fill piece for the fog lights, I could see it getting even hotter with the sun shining right on it vs mid-day sun.

Guess it's just something to live with...


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been having the same issue. My car sits outside while I'm at work and initially is way off (but that's expected) I have almost a 30 mile commute 15 of which is highway @ 65mph and it still reads high. My temperature is consistently 7-10 degrees higher than what it is. Its been in the upper 70's low 80's this week and my car thinks its in the 90's...Is this something the dealership would look into replacing or something to live with knowing its wrong. Even this morning when it was about 45 out the car said 51-52 and that was sitting in the garage all night. Makes me wonder too if the ambient is reading wrong could the air inlet temperature be reading high too thus pulling timing cause the computer thinks its hotter than it really is?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

danimal said:


> I've been having the same issue. My car sits outside while I'm at work and initially is way off (but that's expected) I have almost a 30 mile commute 15 of which is highway @ 65mph and it still reads high. My temperature is consistently 7-10 degrees higher than what it is. Its been in the upper 70's low 80's this week and my car thinks its in the 90's...Is this something the dealership would look into replacing or something to live with knowing its wrong. Even this morning when it was about 45 out the car said 51-52 and that was sitting in the garage all night. Makes me wonder too if the ambient is reading wrong could the air inlet temperature be reading high too thus pulling timing cause the computer thinks its hotter than it really is?



danimal,
I would suggest that you contact your local dealership and have them look into this for you. If you would like me to contact your dealer and set up an appointment for you please send me a PM with your name, VIN, phone number, dealer and the days and times that you are available. Either way, please keep me posted on this. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

I notice this too. It seems to read 93 degrees quite a bit even when the temp outside is in the 80s. Some days it goes down when I start driving, others not.

As far as the car pulling timing, no it should not. I believe Vince and others have said that the IAT sensor is in the throttle body or nearby it.


----------

